# Dandelion Question



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

...this falls under hobbies because its gardening  

Does anyone know what the best way to dispose of dandelions is? 
They go to seed shortly after you dig them up so I am not sure if I want to compost them? I can't burn them in my town...so that isn't an option.

Thought maybe some gardeners here would know. 

Thanks!


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

Composting them is not a good idea as they will most likely survive the composting process and grow back. I would simply put them into the trash bin to dispose of them.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 21, 2009)

LOL! 

You can dig them up and use the greens for salad! They are delicious. Then save the flowers for a delicious Dandelion wine! My Uncle used to make it! It was out of this world!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

Greenpaph said:


> LOL!
> 
> You can dig them up and use the greens for salad! They are delicious. Then save the flowers for a delicious Dandelion wine! My Uncle used to make it! It was out of this world!



...the closest I'll get to that is feeding them to our Guinea Pigs. Unfortunately, they just can't keep up! 

I feel so guilty stuffing them into a plastic bag.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, chuck 'em!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 22, 2009)

I feed them to my tortoise...actually, I hear that dandelions are good for the lawn, that the roots help in bringing up nutrients from below...so I dig up a few for the tortoise, and the blooms of the rest are pinched off as they close, before they go to seed...after years of heavy tortoise feeding, I olnly have a few left. Take care, Eric


----------



## likespaphs (May 23, 2009)

one thing you can do is to pull the dandelions, put them in a bucket of water for a week or so until it rots, then pour that on the compost.

do you know if you have a hot or cold compost pile? if it's a hot pile and you turn it sometimes, i'm of the opinion that the seeds would be killed. them piles get mighty hot....


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2009)

another easy thing, put them into a bucket with a lid and set in the sun for a day or two. after that, put on compost pile. the heat will cook them. put a few dribbles of water in with it and something else that's rotten already and they'll positively melt


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I feed them to my tortoise...actually, I hear that dandelions are good for the lawn, that the roots help in bringing up nutrients from below...so I dig up a few for the tortoise, and the blooms of the rest are pinched off as they close, before they go to seed...after years of heavy tortoise feeding, I olnly have a few left. Take care, Eric



I used to have desert iguanas that loved them too.

My wife also made a killer batch of dandelion wine one time, and several awesome batches of dandelion fritters.:clap::clap:


----------

